# Can a pair learn to whistle?



## ams3385 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have had my male lutuno cockatiel Henry for almost a month. He is quite bonded with me and happy around people. He hasn't yet learned to talk or whistle but I have been spending time trying to teach him. Today I acquired a ten year old pearl female being given up by her owners. she does not whistle or speak. I am housing them in adjacent cages. My worry is that my younger male will now not learn to speak or whistle with another tiel in the house. I have heard that he will bond with the bird and disregard human words/whistling. I am just wondering if this is true and if there is anyway that I can keep him interested in learning to whistle.

Thanks!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Actually I think it might stimulate him more to whistle because thats how they attract mates in the wild, they sing to them My male lives with a female but is still bonded with me and he has learned the wolf whistle and can whistle "pretty bird". Just give him some time and keep repeating the whistles you want him to learn


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Definately! My little male WF Gerry has always had my brother's female grey Stormy in with him and he whistles lotttsssss of things  He doesn't talk but whistles heaps  He also managed to pass it on to the two other males in the cage when they eventually came along


----------

